# Slimy Manzanita... is this normal?



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I recently ordered some manzanita from manzanita bulwarks. I didn't have a big rubbermaid to keep the wood submerged in, but i did have a spare aquarium. I loaded as much wood as i could into the aquarium with a little pressure to keep it submerged. 

When i checked on the wood today however, some of the branches had some sort of white film/slime on them. Is this normal? I'm running a filter just for the heck of it, as well as a DIY co2 to see how this setup will affect the water. It does kind of look like yeast scum, but I don't see why it would build up only on certain pieces of manzanita rather than others. I have a gas separator and bubble counter on my DIY co2, and it's on the other side of the tank from where most of the slimey pieces of wood are.

So my question, is this normal for manzanita to develop a slimy white coat when first submerged? In some parts this coat is about 2-3cm in diameter.


Thanks~
Kkau1


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that happens a lot with new wood. No big deal. I believe it's a fungus. It was on the wood I have in my tank now while it was soaking. I scrubbed it off and put it in the tank and it hasn't been back.


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Nothing to worry about it will go away on its own. or you could boil the wood if you dont want to look at it.


----------

